# child getting picked on at school!!!!



## mom22boys

My 12 year old came home saying that everyday this boy comes up to him and kicks him. Today he came home and said the boy put him in a choke hold and that he could not breath! MY DH flipped out and was ready to go to this kids house and have a talk with the parents. I calmed him down and said that we just need to think about it. I dont want my kid to be the tattle tale and end up getting pick on more. I always thought my son being a BIG boy would take up for himself. I guess not. My husband told him to take up for himself and not let the kid pick on him. This makes me so mad that my kid has to stress out about going to school! This is only day 6 of school.


----------



## MiniMomOfMany

Poor guy :nope: What a difficult situation to be in if you're a nice kid and want to do well in school and follow the rules and some bully puts you in the postition where you have to feel like you are a disappointment to your parents for not defending yourself or you have to break the school rules about fighting and take on the bully! Daddy is right on track in wanting to tackle the situation so your son doesn't have to tackle that bully (and probably either get beat up or get in serious trouble at school!), but instead of confronting the young bully's parents, head straight to your son's school in the morning and talk with the principle. Schools take these things very, very seriously, and nipping this in the bud before it affects your son's grades and love of learning is so, so important!


----------



## mom22boys

MiniMomOfMany said:


> Poor guy :nope: What a difficult situation to be in if you're a nice kid and want to do well in school and follow the rules and some bully puts you in the postition where you have to feel like you are a disappointment to your parents for not defending yourself or you have to break the school rules about fighting and take on the bully! Daddy is right on track in wanting to tackle the situation so your son doesn't have to tackle that bully (and probably either get beat up or get in serious trouble at school!), but instead of confronting the young bully's parents, head straight to your son's school in the morning and talk with the principle. Schools take these things very, very seriously, and nipping this in the bud before it affects your son's grades and love of learning is so, so important!

Thanks!!! I talked to my hubby and he said that he was going to call in the morning. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## Angellick

My son experienced something similar last year,a kid was being really nasty to him hurting him and calling him names,I continually went up to the school about it and they were not really helpful,after alot of prodding at the school it turns out the child was being abused at home and acting out at school.The only thing I can suggest is to go to the school and get them to do something and try to get your son to talk things through with you.I found that getting him to share his problem with me seemed to make him feel more confident about the situation.Goodluck and all the best


----------



## JASMAK

My son was bullied in grade one (he is going into grade three now) and I went to the mom of the boy a couple times about some of the minor incidents...and some she saw with her own eyes...and she didn't give a rats a$$ about it. I ended up going to the teacher and she told me that this boy was HORRIBLE to my son...but, it was never taken care of. We have a crappy principle. Luckily, last year, my son had a GREAT teacher who took care of any bullying that was occuring instantly. It was great. I would recommend always going straight to the school. It is not your sons fault at all...and he should be praised for telling you. It is hard for them, and it destroys their self esteem. It's hard to watch as a mom, isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## mom22boys

My husband called this morning. They met with my son and the other boy. They made the boy sign a contract sayint that he would not bully any more. Will had a great day. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MiniMomOfMany

mom22boys said:


> My husband called this morning. They met with my son and the other boy. They made the boy sign a contract sayint that he would not bully any more. Will had a great day.
> 
> Thanks everyone!

Wish there was a 'like' button! :thumbup: Made me tear up a bit, lol. So happy your young man has parents who care enough to stand up for him! Yay you!:flower:


----------



## Angellick

Glad it got all sorted for you =)


----------



## mom22boys

I forgot to add........... The principal told my son that she was very proud of him for not fighting back and that she was glad he made the choice to be mature about the situation!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ellemonkey

Good on your son for not fighting back, My mum always taught me to do that but it just doesn't work these days now. If your son retaliates then the bully will just come back with something worse, embarrassing the bully by knocking him on to his todd will make your sons life a lot worse (unless you son is considerably bigger than the bully). There is no such thing as a 1-1 fight, its 1vs2 or 3 with the possibility of a weapon.

Bully's are vile creatures but sadly they are made that way usually through a bad homelife.


----------



## mom22boys

ellemonkey said:


> Good on your son for not fighting back, My mum always taught me to do that but it just doesn't work these days now. If your son retaliates then the bully will just come back with something worse, embarrassing the bully by knocking him on to his todd will make your sons life a lot worse (unless you son is considerably bigger than the bully). There is no such thing as a 1-1 fight, its 1vs2 or 3 with the possibility of a weapon.
> 
> Bully's are vile creatures but sadly they are made that way usually through a bad homelife.

Thats what I wondered, I thought there must be something going on for him to be picking on other kids. Poor kid, my son said someone stole his ipod at school too, so maybe he has people picking on him at school too! I dont know but for now its over!!!! Thank God!!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Wow. I have 2 little girls and the bullying isn't with just boys anymore. Luckily we haven't come into any problems. I think half the battle is teaching your kids to be nice to everyone as a rule, but if some kid wants to get crazy and start picking on them they need to stick up for themselves right away! I always told my girls that if somebody hits them intentionally hard or punches them to punch them back! A bully preys on weeknesses, so if you nip it in the bud right away they'll stop. Maybe that's just me, but it's a dog eat dog world out there.....sadly.

And with girls it's more verbal bullying I think, but it turns physical in the adolescent years. Crazy crazy! :nope:


----------



## Pinklove

Mom kids are being picked on and I have been telling the school an so forth but nothing is happening , so Friday I had enough and yelled at the bullies mother at the bus stop telling her that she was trailer and so are her children 
I feel a bit bad now tho 
I'm 26 weeks prego and just freak sometimes


----------



## canduojiu

It is hard for them, and it destroys their self esteem. It's hard to watch as a mom, isn't it?


----------

